# Wanted, 2015 Outback 324Cg



## Graysx4

Hello-
Looking to buy a 215 Outback 324CG. We are in Idaho and willing to travel to any State touching Idaho and possibly CA or NV. Anyone have one they want to sell?

Thanks,

The Gray's


----------



## Cca410

I'll sell ya mine. It's been in the shop for seven months of the 1 year I've owned it for everything under the sun and it's the biggest pos I've ever owned...


----------



## GovGeek

There's someone I know selling one! https://wordpress.com/read/feeds/36291864/posts/1344746825


----------

